Ask HN: What were the best science fiction books that you read in 2019? - notomorrow
======
sethammons
I read all of The Expanse. Fun series that takes place after we've colonized
the solar system with infighting between Earth, Mars, and those who live out
past the belt, when suddenly an alien artifact shows up.

Influx (a large secret govt. sect suppressing technology breakthroughs and
keeping it for themselves) and Kill Decision (autonomous killing drones) by
Daniel Suarez were fun. I liked Deamon (a murder mystery of sorts where the
murderer is already dead and automated scripts and whatnot carry out the
deeds) and Freedom (part 2) better however.

Beyond what I've read this year in Sci-Fi, I would recommend the Hyperion saga
(my vote for best sci-fi ever), The Martian, Ready Player One, Snapshot (a
short by Brandon Sanderson, my favorite author by a wide margin), and, heck,
while we are at it, the whole of the Enderverse, though I preferred Speaker
for the Dead, Xenocide, and Children of the Mind the most).

It has been said that the difference between sci-fi and fantasy is spaceships
vs trees. If you are looking for fun fantasy, I suggest just about anything
from Brandon Sanderson. He has his Cosmere universe composed of many book
series, the best of which are the Stormlight Archives.

------
johnny313
"The Black God's Drums" by P. Djeli Clark was a great novella.

[https://www.amazon.com/Black-Gods-Drums-Dj%C3%A8l%C3%AD-
Clar...](https://www.amazon.com/Black-Gods-Drums-Dj%C3%A8l%C3%AD-
Clark/dp/1250294711)

------
hermitcrab
I enjoyed 'We are legion'. [https://www.amazon.co.uk/Are-Legion-Bob-Bobiverse-
Book-ebook...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Are-Legion-Bob-Bobiverse-Book-
ebook/dp/B01LWAESYQ)

------
hindsightbias
A Memory Called Empire was interesting as concept, maybe not a top plot.

Started Ada Palmer’s series as audiobooks, did eventually get hooked. Rich in
plot.

------
DanBC
I re-read _Salt_ by Adam Roberts and I enjoyed it a lot. The conflict feels
real and understandable, and I liked the ideas.

